# Can Someone Own Just One Guitar ?



## JohnyO (May 31, 2009)

I've been reading a lot of threads here over the last few months and noticed that a lot of people have multiple guitars. Is this because there is no one guitar that can play all types of music.

The reason I ask is because it seems like a good time to buy a guitar, but I've been holding off on buying one for a while, because I want to get good enough with what I currently own so that I can go to a store and really know what I want in a "nicer" guitar, or should I just go buy one now, knowing that I'll end up owning a few different types of guitars anyway. I currently own a Yamaha SG with two humbuckers that I got from a pawnshop, and recently bought a Vox VT30 amp (here again, it was to try out different sounds so that I know, when the time comes what types of amps I should be looking at.) 
When I say go out and buy one I'm talking Strat vs Tele vs SG vs Les Paul kind of decision thing.

Thanks


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

If I were to have just one guitar, it would be a Strat. In an ideal world, I would like to have a Strat, a Tele, and an acoustic guitar.


----------



## Steve_F (Feb 15, 2008)

sure, for quite a while all i owned was a gibson les paul


----------



## gproud (Mar 2, 2006)

All I've owned (or used for that matter anyway) is my Ernie Ball EVH guitar. I have a hard time finding something that I like as much, but I love Les Paul's, so I'm hoping to grab something along that line soon.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

From my exprerience, one GOOD quality guitar is worth many many LESS quality guitars.
In general, most musicians arent nearly as versitile in the style of music they play as they think they are.
Once you have narrowed dawn to the type of music you realy like to play, get that ONE guitar that will make you happy. Wait to save up if you have to....you wont be dissapointed.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

JohnyO said:


> I've been reading a lot of threads here over the last few months and noticed that a lot of people have multiple guitars. Is this because there is no one guitar that can play all types of music.
> 
> The reason I ask is because it seems like a good time to buy a guitar, but I've been holding off on buying one for a while, because I want to get good enough with what I currently own so that I can go to a store and really know what I want in a "nicer" guitar, or should I just go buy one now, knowing that I'll end up owning a few different types of guitars anyway. I currently own a Yamaha SG with two humbuckers that I got from a pawnshop, and recently bought a Vox VT30 amp (here again, it was to try out different sounds so that I know, when the time comes what types of amps I should be looking at.)
> When I say go out and buy one I'm talking Strat vs Tele vs SG vs Les Paul kind of decision thing.
> ...


Sure, I owned just one guitar and one amp for about 12 years - from when I was in University until about 2004.

The trouble started when I started playing in a regularly gigging band, and started to accumulate gear.

I have to say, if financially I had to sell off all my gear and go back to one guitar/one amp I would be happy still. Gear is fun to accumulate and its awesome to play various guitars and amps. But it is not vital for playing. 

AJC


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

I had one guitar when I first got a guitar. About a year or two later I got another one. About a year or two later I got another one.

The story goes on...

I think you are right about it being a good time to buy a guitar. The Canadian dollar keeps rising and that means that slowly the prices will drop. I have noticed that the prices have been falling slowly everywhere on the used market and now it seems like it is starting to show up in stores as well.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)




----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

I have a funny (yet so true) printout I got somewhere online, on my fridge at home.

Its Albert Einstein, writing on the chalkboard... its an equation, which reads:

"f" = optimal number of guitars
"x" = your current number of guitars

then f=x+1 :smile:


----------



## Skndstry (Jul 21, 2009)

Some rather wordy responses here. 

I think the answer is, "Yes. But why?"


----------



## zbfzbf (Oct 2, 2009)

I guess if you just play for fun at home you could go buy with just one guitar. If you go out to play ... I would never go to a gig without a backup guitar. I might not use it however it is there if something goes wrong with the main guitar.

It would be kind of embarrassing if a string breaks and then you need to make a break to replace it and tune the guitar ... at least for me .

If I had to choose only two it would be one LP type and one strat type.

Frank


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

I own a classical guitar, an archtop acoustic and a solidbody electric. None of them can do all the things I need a guitar to do.

I'm contemplating buying a flattop, just because the archtop has such a specific sound (at least the way I set it up!)

Horse for courses...


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

jimihendrix said:


>


Cool, for once I'm not the first to post that one--but it sums it up nicely.

So , is it possible to own just one guitar?
For a short time it is--until you buy another one.


----------



## Swee_tone (Mar 23, 2009)

Recently I have tried this.

1 acoustic & 1 electric. 

I have to say that for me, this is not going to work!

At one time I had many guitars , and some collected dust.
Weird as it seemed, it was overkill for my skill level.
If I were gigging, it would probably be different.
So personally, I am not comfortable with too many. At the same time though, too few doesn't seem enough.

I think an *acoustic*, *humbucking* guitar (LP style) , and *single coil *guitar (Strat or Tele style) might be ideal.
As long as the guitars are quality and aren't lacking the features I desire.

The rest of the sounds I need could be manipulated through eq's , amps, and effects.
YMMV.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

One guitar (including all manner of modelers) can not produce all the possible guitar tones. That is what made me buy my second guitar, and the scores of guitars since. There's not much duplication in the collection either. Even among similar guitars there are small differences that make them appealing for non-tone reasons.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Hmmmmmm,... No.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Guitars are just to different to have only one, plus who wants only one.

I bought my 7 string to help me use Less guitars and it works great for that. The ability to play different tunings without touching the guitar is awsome, also just moving notes all over the fret board is fun.

Saying that I have 4 including one bass.
I could get away with my 7 and one backup for shop or gig days but nah.. rather leave my guitars in the closet till I need them than sell them..


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

someone CAN own only 1 guitar, yes. I had 1 guitar for the first 4 years. Since then I've generally had 2 electrics and my acoustic as well - at one point, I had a wopping 4 guitars - my friends think I'm crazy, even though that's relatively low numbers in the guitar world lol.

I'll have at least 3 guitars at all times as of spring of next year - my acoustic, my main 6, my main 7. I'll buy more 6's and more 7's, and I want to add an 8 to the stable as well. I have 3 guitars coming, one of which is a project i'm assembling myself.

To the OP, I ask you this:
*How can you Possibly know what you like in a guitar if you've only ever owned 1 guitar? You wouldn't know if you like mahogany bodies over alder or basswood or mahogany with a maple cap. You wouldn't know if you prefer a maple neck or a mahogany neck. You wouldn't know if you prefer XJ frets or MJ frets or regular jumbo frets. You wouldn't know if you prefer the sound and feel of a 25.5 XJ-fret guitar with 24 frets over a 24.75 MJ-fret guitar with 22 frets.* See what I'm sayin'? It's good to be able to A/B the setups, in your own home, with your amp, on your own time, with your ears


----------



## djfacile (Jul 31, 2009)

Sure having many guitars is fun but eventually, you'll realize that you are always playing your favorite guitar.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Some people have more than 1 favourite, that get rotation


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Don't know. I think it is possible to own one electric and one acoustic as I did for years.... til' I joined the forum and started building electrics. Then I realized that it is possible to put together REALLY good guitars for the price of parts. So I am not limiting myself to one anymore.

But as Budda says... how would you know what your preferences are if you didn't try different stuff?


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Just to pretty much echo everyone else, having more than one guitar just gives you extra options for tonal flavours. I like to use the screwdriver analogy. Sure you can get away with just a Philips, but every now and then you're going to need that Robertson. It's just a matter of the right tool for the job. Sometimes a Les Paul just isn't going to sound right with a certain song and you need something else for it to sound good to your ears.

I went 3 or 4 years with just one guitar. While I was just learning, I didn't really know enough to want anything else. I also didn't feel like I was good enough to warrant a nicer guitar, let alone more than one. Right now, I own 5 guitars, though one is a beater Squier, so I don't usually count it. But between my Strat, Tele, Les Paul and Acousticaster, I pretty much have my bases covered. I might want to add a Gretsch semi-hollow at some point, but for now, I'm a happy camper.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

Hard to imagine just one guitar..you will find that even if you had a collection of guitars, there will be one that will be your favorite.. you keep going back too..it doesn't have to be the most expensive one either.

I like hollowbody electrics, ( thin line) just because i can play it unplug and get a decent sound out of it. I would never buy a new guitar without it being set up , most are not that good. it makes all the difference in playing it.
Rick


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

The most versatile players, from enthusiasts to pros, have a stable of variables. It results in more employment whether it be gigs, sessions, lessons, or brokering and consultation. In my own market it's impossible to specialize without starving to death, so anyone making a living plays/performs/teaches whatever they can. This means owning and playing multiple instruments and styles.

The upside for the player is an evolving and flourishing interest without stagnation. 

There are several types of acoustic and electric guitars (not to mention basses, banjos, mandolins, ukuleles) that are distinctly different. Each have their uses and tones, and all are worth playing.

Add to these a few backup instruments for risky gigs (at least one of the several instruments I carry to gigs will be a spare) or more convenient alternate tunings, string guages, set-ups, and the potential for having several at least is very good.

Console ourselves that it's good for the economy.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

The day we can have more then one woman..i'll be able to have only one guitar...but until then...my harem has to be made of guitars..kkjuw


----------



## Jimmypaz (Sep 15, 2009)

I've seen several posts saying that one guitar doesn't make for gigging musicians, I can think of 2 exceptions off the top of my head. Bill Durst, (Thundermug) has played the same SG Standard since he bought it at Bellones in '64, brand new, the only guitar I've ever seen him play. Garth Picot (who John Till replaced in The Revols) bought a '59 Strat from Robbie Robertson when Robbie bought the Tele around '64 and again it's the only guitar he's played since.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

ajcoholic said:


> I have a funny (yet so true) printout I got somewhere online, on my fridge at home.
> 
> Its Albert Einstein, writing on the chalkboard... its an equation, which reads:
> 
> ...


Does it look like this?


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Jimmypaz said:


> I've seen several posts saying that one guitar doesn't make for gigging musicians, I can think of 2 exceptions off the top of my head. Bill Durst, (Thundermug) has played the same SG Standard since he bought it at Bellones in '64, brand new, the only guitar I've ever seen him play. Garth Picot (who John Till replaced in The Revols) bought a '59 Strat from Robbie Robertson when Robbie bought the Tele around '64 and again it's the only guitar he's played since.


I'm sure I've seen Picot play other guitars, not sure where or when, but be that as it may, that Strat is killer (though I could have sworn it was a '58). Good picker he is too.

Peace, Mooh.

Edit...Here's one: http://www.yje.ca/IMAGES/garthp.jpg


----------



## Jimmypaz (Sep 15, 2009)

Well, I guess you're right Mike, that pic certainly is a LP Garth's holding. I, personally, have only seen him with the strat, could be a '58, around there anyway, yeah he is good inn't he?


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Jimmypaz said:


> Well, I guess you're right Mike, that pic certainly is a LP Garth's holding. I, personally, have only seen him with the strat, could be a '58, around there anyway, yeah he is good inn't he?


Yup. Did a few sessions with him a few years ago, real tasty player. I wouldn't swear to the '58 or '59, not that it matters, either way it had gobs of tone...and mojo!

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## JohnyO (May 31, 2009)

Budda said:


> To the OP, I ask you this:
> *How can you Possibly know what you like in a guitar if you've only ever owned 1 guitar? You wouldn't know if you like mahogany bodies over alder or basswood or mahogany with a maple cap. You wouldn't know if you prefer a maple neck or a mahogany neck. You wouldn't know if you prefer XJ frets or MJ frets or regular jumbo frets. You wouldn't know if you prefer the sound and feel of a 25.5 XJ-fret guitar with 24 frets over a 24.75 MJ-fret guitar with 22 frets.* See what I'm sayin'? It's good to be able to A/B the setups, in your own home, with your amp, on your own time, with your ears


I didn't think about that, but I agree with you. I bought a hwy 1 tele a few weeks ago, but took it back after a week because I didn't like the big frets on it. I also like the sound of the humbuckers on my current guitar vs the single coils, so I guess I'm further ahead, because I'm starting to learn about what I like and don't like. 

Thanks for all the responses...


----------



## LPguy (Oct 6, 2009)

One guitar.... A lot of the great old blues and rockabilly guys had one guitar and one amp. They only had two hands and they had to carry their own gear. They found a signature sound with what they had and got along just fine.

Me, I've gone through more than a dozen. I currently have five including 3 Les Paul's. Oddly enough I find I sometimes play my SG more because its lighter and I also having hanging on a stand on the wall instead of in a case. 

When I got my last Les Paul (a custom) I swore I was going to unload my Les Paul Studio. Unfortunately every time I go to put it on Ebay I decide to play it one more time, fall in love with it again and can't bear to part with it.


----------



## fatherjacques (Sep 17, 2006)

GTmaker said:


> From my exprerience, one GOOD quality guitar is worth many many LESS quality guitars.
> In general, most musicians arent nearly as versitile in the style of music they play as they think they are.
> Once you have narrowed dawn to the type of music you realy like to play, get that ONE guitar that will make you happy. Wait to save up if you have to....you wont be dissapointed.


You are right about that. I have many guitars and because of the way I play and sound I like to play I always go back to the same.


----------



## Skeezix (Oct 3, 2006)

I pretty much only use 1 guitar. It does all I need it to do pretty much, especially since I can split the pups on it.


----------



## Cadence (Nov 20, 2007)

Variety is the spice of life!

That's the fun thing about guitars. They all sound different. Hypothetically, if the playability were entirely equal, than no guitar is better or worse than another - just different and it depends on what sound you want to play with at that moment.

~ Cadence


----------



## Ramblez (Jul 14, 2009)

I was doing good at only having three, but then I got a decent job, and the collection swelled.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Yes, we all got along with one guitar until we got our second one. Some of us just don't know when to stop.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Cadence said:


> Variety is the spice of life!
> 
> That's the fun thing about guitars. They all sound different. Hypothetically, if the playability were entirely equal, than no guitar is better or worse than another - just different and it depends on what sound you want to play with at that moment.
> 
> ~ Cadence


I have a strat and an LP copy. Both very different. I move between them. I also have a 335 style that I have set up with 11s - flat wounds -very different sound. And then I have a mahogany slab with P90s that I use when I'm in the mood for nasty.


----------



## Vox71 (Mar 25, 2008)

My wife thinks so. She constantly tells me I should only own one guitar. I told her, "The day you own only one pair of shoes is the day I will own only one guitar"


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Vox71 said:


> My wife thinks so. She constantly tells me I should only own one guitar. I told her, "The day you own only one pair of shoes is the day I will own only one guitar"


You made me laugh. There are few woman in the western world with only one pair of shoes.:smile:


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Vox71 said:


> My wife thinks so. She constantly tells me I should only own one guitar. I told her, "The day you own only one pair of shoes is the day I will own only one guitar"


I've had people say, "Why do you need more than one--you can only play one at a time."

And my response is similar to the above--they own more than one pair of shoes, and can only wear one pair at a time.

They respond that they need different shoes for different uses, different moods, different outfits, etc.

Same for guitar--well except for the different outfits--at least with me. I mean I'm sure someone out there has different guitars for different outfits.

And guitars don't wear out as fast as shoes do, don't go out of style as fast as shoes do, and mine don't just sit unused in the closet.

(And for the record I have 3 pairs of footwear-runners, dress shoes, and hiking shoes. That's just under half the number of guitars I own.)


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I was thinking something similar - I don't know any guys that only own one pair of shoes, let alone the girls!

But to the question at hand, why own more than one guitar? Why not?

The only reason not to, I suppose is lack of space. I suffered with one amp and a modeling pedalboard for a few years because I lived in a small condo. Still had a half dozen guitars.

How can you not have an acoustic and an electric? And for electrics, not both an HH and an SSS (or something similar)? And not also a semi-hollow or hollowbody? And something with a whammy. Where am I, up to 5 now? And I'm just barely covering the basics. 

Guitars are sexy. When I sit in my living room I can look around and see 3 or 4 sexy beasts. And when I go to the jamroom, even more. Nicer to look at than the pictures on my wall, IMHO.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

people always ask why i have more than one guitar...i'm told that since i'm not a professional performer that i only need one...that's when i look around their place and say...

why do you have artwork/photos hanging in every room...you just need one

why do you have two or three sets of dinnerware...you only need one

why do you have two or three vehicles...you only need one

why do you have three sets of wrenches...you only need one

why do you have twelve sets of clothes...you only need one

why do you have several stamps/coins/hockey cards...you only need one

the list goes on and on...that usually shuts them up...


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

My dream is to have a room 20x15 and have 4 walls lined with guitars. Solid Body on one wall, Acoustic's on the next, semi hollowbody on the 3rd. And the special 4th wall will have my favorite players.Each corner will have a different amp., in front of each amp is different types of foot pedals.
A bed in the centre, with a nite table on one side and a small bar fridge on the other completes my room. 

Rick


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Rick31797 said:


> My dream is to have a room 20x15 and have 4 walls lined with guitars. Solid Body on one wall, Acoustic's on the next, semi hollowbody on the 3rd. And the special 4th wall will have my favorite players.Each corner will have a different amp., in front of each amp is different types of foot pedals.
> A bed in the centre, with a nite table on one side and a small bar fridge on the other completes my room.
> 
> Rick


I wouldn't want to leave the room for a dump...

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Can someone own just one guitar?

Hummm...two ansers in mind:

1- Yes if the first one he bought is a Telecaster!!

2- Georges Brassens, a french singer, said : "Nous n'avons pas qu'un seul ami alors pourquoi n'avoir qu'une seule femme."

I will translate that by: "I have many friens so why having only one wife.."


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

jimihendrix said:


> people always ask why i have more than one guitar...i'm told that since i'm not a professional performer that i only need one...that's when i look around their place and say...
> 
> why do you have artwork/photos hanging in every room...you just need one
> 
> ...



No one needs more than one guitar. No one needs one guitar. Its what some of us want. Most of my life I only owned 2 guitars. An acoustic for home use and 1 electric for gigging. Now I have several. My most expensive guitar (Custom Shop Nocaster) is a guitar that I didn't even buy for gigging. I seldom ever take it on a gig. It was just a guitar I've always wanted and out of all the electrics I own will probably stay with me for life. 
I'm a weekend player that plays for enjoyment and a few bucks to go towards my music gear addiction. So I really only need 1 guitar to do that. I'm no different than a home enthusiast that doesn't gig. They need at least one guitar to be able to play guitar for a hobby. Anything after that is not needed just wanted.
If you're a studio guy or a full time touring musician then yes, you may need more than one.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Ti-Ron said:


> Can someone own just one guitar?
> 
> Hummm...two ansers in mind:
> 
> 1- Yes if the first one he bought is a Telecaster!!


+++1 I've played many years where it was only 1 Tele.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

guitarman2 said:


> No one needs one guitar.


I'm not listening
I'm not listening
I'm not listening

:smile:

But the question wasn't one of need.
It was-


> Can Someone Own Just One Guitar ?


And the answer was--until you buy your second...


Also having something you want instead of need can mean you're not addicted...

But yeah--I do get your point--just having some fun with it.


----------



## Skeezix (Oct 3, 2006)

Mooh said:


> I wouldn't want to leave the room for a dump...
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


haha that's funny. lol.


----------



## Overt1 (Aug 31, 2009)

im sure no one NEEDS more than 1 guitar. im just sure all of us WANTS way more than 1.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Overt1 said:


> im sure no one NEEDS more than 1 guitar. im just sure all of us WANTS way more than 1.


Define need.

Well, in a sense, nobody *needs* a guitar at all; it's not essential to survival. However, for employment, I can't get by with one guitar. Neither can I for leisure.

I still don't have a guit-jo or a resonator. Got rid of the fretless guitar (yes, guitar).

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I don't have either as well.

But I also don't have a 6 string flat top--unless you count my classical (which has 6 strings and a flat top-but that also is used to refer to a steel string guitar.) Never had much interest when I was younger, and then other responsibilities when I got older, and when I bought my 12 string and my archtop--I was just more into them.

Maybe one day.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm staying out of this...


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

2manyGuitars said:


> I'm staying out of this...


Good advice, I should take it. LOL!

My archtop is an Epiphone Emperor...I would love a better one, but the prices scare the crap out of me. It just doesn't have much acoustic power, it depends on a Bartolini neck pickup.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## studio66 (Oct 16, 2009)

I could own just one....as long as I could borrow the rest :smile:


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i have sixteen guitars, and most of them fill a very specific role, or need.

however, for most of my life, the concept of owning more than one electric and one acoustic was totally foreign to me, and far beyond my financial realm.

-dh


----------



## Jaggery (Mar 12, 2006)

No, two.

One great electric and acoustic is very much doable, though difficult.
Difficult mainly because of how different guitar types sound within those two groups.

A good player (which I am not even remotely) should be able to coax out anything out of those two.

Now if you were to only play acoustic only, then one 6 and one 12-string should be enough and gives you a variety of sounds.
If you were to only play electrics, then one single coil and one humbucker.
If you were to play only single coils or humbuckers, then one solid body and one semi or full hollow would cover a lot.
So on and so forth...

I personally can do 4 or 5.
1 Acoustic, 1 Strat, 1 Tele, 1 2 HB type guitar, 1 Semi Hollow or Hollow.
I think each of those sound distinct and cover ALL types of sounds.


----------

